
Study finds link between inflammation and mental sluggishness - EndXA
https://www.birmingham.ac.uk/news/latest/2019/11/link-between-inflammation-and-mental-sluggishness-shown-in-new-study.aspx
======
treeman79
I Have Sjögren’s. An auto immune disorder

Controlling inflammation is my entire life. So I do a ton of research on the
topic.

It definitely makes me a lot more mentally sluggish. Being a programmer I’m
very sensitive to how well I am mentally

I am also prone to TIAs and migraines

It’s been an insane journey getting to a point where I’m highly functional
again.

Doctors will make comments about my inflammation. But they mostly ignore it

